# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  50 studentë rikthehen nga Perëndimi të punojnë në Shqipëri

## Albo

*STUDIMET JASHTE, 50 STUDENTE RIKTHEHEN TE PUNOJNE NE SHQIPERI*

Projekti i ri i organizatave studentore jashte vendit e quajtur Albstudent ka filluar nga data 1 gusht dhe synon punesimin e 50 te rinjev ne institucionet kryesore te vendit si Ministria e Financav ajo e Integrimit si dhe ne zyrat e organizatave te huaja te vendit si GTZ e UNDP si dhe Bashkia e Tiranes. Keta studente do te pozicionohen ne keto ambjente dhe do te kerkojne te ambjentohen dhe te njihen me procedurat dhe menyren e punes ne ven din tone. 

Sipas drejtorit te pergjithshem te ketij projekti Erlir Puto, ne baze te statistikave te mbledhura nga Albstudent, rreth se ciles jane grupuar organizatat me aktive te studenteve jashte vendit tone, vetem 28% e ketyre studenteve mendojne te rikthehen ne Shqiperi pas studimeve. 

Sipas Putos rikthimi masiv dhe aplikimi i dijeve te tyre ne vendin e origjines, do ti jepte padyshim nje shtyse te jashtezakonshme zhvillimit ekonomik, politik e social ne Shqiperi, si dhe futjes se nje mentaliteti te ri, perendimor ne shoqerine shqiptare.Projekti ne fjale perbehet nga dy aktivitete kryesore te cilat jane Praktika 2006 dhe eorkshopi nen titullin Mundesite e punesimit dhe karrieres ne Shqiperi. 

Praktika 2006 duke u bazuar ne eksperiencen e projektit te vitit te shkuar Praktika 2005 ku u mundesua te ndermjetesoheshin rreth 60 praktikante dhe pati rreth 600 aplikime, pritet qe kete vit te kete nje jehone dhe perhapje akoma me te madhe qofte nga ana e studenteve shqiptare jashte, qofte nga firmat me te rendesishme ne Shqiperi shprehet Erlir Puto drejtuesi i projektit te ketij viti. 

Gerd Buta Qatipi, drejtues i stafit te Eorkshop Mundesite e punesimit dhe karrieres ne Shqiperi shprehet per menyren e organizimit te ketij aktiviteti, qe do te zhvillohet ne ambjentet e Hotelit Chateu Linza nga datat 28 30 Gusht. Ky aktivitet perpiqet te jape nje panorame mundesish mbi perspektivat qe keta studente kane ne perfshirjen e tyre ne tregun e punes ne Shqiperi. Ne kete eorkshop jane te ftuar perfaqesues te shtetit, firmave private dhe OJF ve dhe organizmave te huaja, te cilet nepermjet diskutimeve te tyre do te japin informacione mbi mundesite qe kjo kategori studentesh ka ne Shqiperi. 

Po keshtu student te tjere te cilat nuk jane perfshire ne kete project kane m undesine te perfitojne duke u regjistruar ku do te njihen me mire me detajet dhe menyren e punesimit ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Edvin83

studentet kthehen por sapo fillojne pune ketu ndeshen me nje shoqeri marksisto-enveristo-ballkanike qe ua ben te pamundur punen e rregullt ketu pa rene ne konflikt me mentalitetin e arkaik qe mbizoteron ne Shqiperi. Dhe thone pastaj se po na largohet truri; truri po nxirret me shkelma jashte Shqiperise jo po largohet.

----------


## Blue_sky

Sa studente shqipetare dipllomohen cdo vit jashte vendit?Eshte bere ndonje studim?50 studente?QESHARAKE!!!

----------


## Edvin83

Se sa diplomohen kete nuk e dime por di vetem qe cdo vit rreth 2000-2500 studente shkojne te studiojne ne Itali, kush e di sa eshte numri total per ne te gjithe boten.

----------

